# Discouraged



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought that I would write this post as I have been feeling very discouraged lately. I have lived with this for far too long. The best way to describe what I experience is that I experience the fight or flight response 24/7. It is stuck on "on". I have tried everything to return to a normal, natural, healthy head space but nothing has the slightest effect on changing this hellish state that I am in constantly. I mean really, I have tried everything. I cannot function properly in life. I don't understand why I am experiencing this, what I am doing wrong, and what to do about it.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

In the same boat with you friend. I'm 12 years on now and I thought I would have recovered by now. I get moments of hope, but for the most part I am also growing increasingly more discouraged. Had this for 6 years thinking I was alone. I think what has gotten me this far, and helped me cope is having a support group and friends among DPeople. That's gotta be one of the biggest positives in life, dp or not.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well said, thanks for the feedback


----------



## ChrisChampion (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been feeling discouraged too but whatever option to what have but the keep pushing forward? Giving up just isn't an option. I've had it for 10 years but it has definitely been down to a manageable feeling. We have to rid our lives of stress and live free. This disorder sucks but we aren't alone. There are so many more people out there with far worse disorders though it may not feel like it. Keep pushing and do great things!


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

I was looking through your profile and it seems you're friends with optmusrhyme, do you know how he recovered from his DP?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ChrisChampion said:


> but whatever option to what have but the keep pushing forward?


True words!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ningen said:


> I was looking through your profile and it seems you're friends with optmusrhyme, do you know how he recovered from his DP?


Yes we are friends. I am not aware that he recovered.


----------

